# Feeling Unreal every day



## wonderlandme (May 22, 2011)

my dp has re started since i underwent general anesthesia in July. i feel unreal and i cannot feel my body, legs, even my tongue. it feels like im just eyes and a head. can anybody relate? is it even dp? i had weed induced dp in 2009 but i had gotten better on clonazepam, but this time around the clonazepam made me even more dp, i had to stop it. i have tried, effexor, prozac, clonazepam, xanax and now ativan but i still feel horrible. i really need some help, i feel like this is permanent now and i cant function, i had to quit my job, im tired of this hell. please any advice. im seeing a phsyciatrist and a therapist already/ but they know nothing about dp.


----------



## wonderlandme (May 22, 2011)

i can remember that time, but i was on clonazepam which helped me recover. but this time, that same pill gave me more dp. so i feel lost as to how to get better now.


----------



## Edward Elric (Oct 27, 2013)

wonderlandme said:


> my dp has re started since i underwent general anesthesia in July. i feel unreal and i cannot feel my body, legs, even my tongue. it feels like im just eyes and a head. can anybody relate? is it even dp?


Omg I feel the same exact way. Not being able to feel my body.

I have read that this is a symptom of DP, but I'm going to get checked out by my doctor first just in case it is caused by a physical illness.

I also suggest that you should get checked out by a doctor first as it could be caused by something else and not DP.

Good luck and I hope this feeling diminishes!


----------

